# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Καθρέφτες στα παπαγαλάκια

## cute

Καλησπερα!Μπορώ να βάλω καθρεφτάκι στο κλουβί του παπαγάλου μου;

----------


## δημητρα

θα σου ελεγα πως οχι, εαν ειδικα εχεις μονο ενα παπαγαλακι. δεν βλεπω και καποια χρησιμοτητα του, εκτος και αμα το παπαγαλακι σου θελει να χτενιζεται.

----------


## cute

χαχα :Happy: κι εγώ ετσι έχω διαβασει για τους καθρέφτες και επίσης ότι είναι σαν τα "κοροϊδεύουμε" γιατί πιστεύουν ότι υπάρχει κι άλλο παπαγαλάκι και οταν συνειδητοποιήσουν ότι δεν υπαρχει στενοχωριουνται!

----------


## Ρία

κατά τη γνώμη μου εμφάνισέ του έναν να δεις αντίδραση. άλλα ενθουσιάζονται κ άλλα όχι. ας πουμε εγώ έχω 2 normal grey κοκατίλ. το ένα έχει καθρέπτη, το άλλο όχι

----------


## cute

Ωραία θα το δοκιμάσω και θα δω!

----------


## Ρία

Οκ! Κ πεσ μου εντυπώσεις!

----------


## juliet

και εγώ που κοίταξα τα threads είδα οτι χτυπούν τα ράμφη τους, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει αλλά δεν θα το διακινδυνέψω...αν και πολλά παπαγαλο-παιχνίδια έχουν καθρέπτη και αναρωτιόμουν γιατί; ποιο είναι το σκεπτικό να μην αισθάνονται μόνα;

----------

